# Dope-slap things I have done when skiing



## billski (Nov 26, 2013)

Enough for dissing others.  Time to dis ourselves!

True story.  Put my boots on the wrong feet.  Hurt like hell.  Didn't realize it until I went to buckle them.  Yes, it was a powder day.

You?


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2013)

Hitting a tree. 

In college - driving up to Mount Snow in a snowstorm only to find everything was on wind hold and I drove back home. 6 hrs  driving, no skiing. 

In college - thinking I could teach my girlfriend (now wife) how to ski :lol: big mistake.


----------



## hammer (Nov 26, 2013)

Driving all the way to Pats Peak and realizing our son left his jacket at home...and then driving home, getting the jacket, and going back (almost 2 additional hours).
Leaving demo skis on the rack at PCMR and getting them stolen.
Sure I can think of others...


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 26, 2013)

1. I've skied into countless creeks that have proved themselves not to be frozen yet. 

2.  Drinking Whiskey the night before a big storm only to ruin the following powder day.

Live and learn.


----------



## Edd (Nov 26, 2013)

Standing in the lift line at Heavenly on a 1 foot pow day. Waiting for the lifts to start. Realized I don't have my goggles and had to give up a sweet spot in line to trudge back to the rental car to grab them.  Just the anticipation of skiing pow turns me into a moron.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Breaking my ankle & blowing my ACL after hitting an obstruction on a closed trail.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 26, 2013)

In high school, my brother and I went to Sugarbush after a big early season storm. He kept ejecting out of his bindings for no reason. Because I knew everything about skiing at the time, I deduced it might be the boot. So instead of me trying my boots in his skis. We decided we would switch boots mid trail. Little did we realize it would be impossible to do this with both of our boots frozen. We both ended up having to ski on 1 ski to the bottom while each of us carrying a ski boot and ski. I learned quickly that skiing on 1 ski sucks when your in powder and wearing cotton socks. Needless to say, we didn't talk the rest of the day.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Not me but my father once separated his skis to reduce the risk of theft. Went out later & couldn't find one of his skis. After waiting past the time the area closed he found another ski that was the same model as his but wasn't his ski. Evidently another person had separated their skis also & took the wrong one by accident. Wouldn't have mattered much but the skis weren't the same length.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 26, 2013)

In college, at Alpine Meadows off the Scott chair.  Scoping out a cliff below me.  While standing there, my feet get tangled up in some saplings.  I fall forward, onto the ground, and proceed over cliff.  Head first.  Suffered serious injury to my pride in front of my buddies.  All else was fine.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Not me but my father once separated his skis to reduce the risk of theft. Went out later & couldn't find one of his skis. After waiting past the time the area closed he found another ski that was the same model as his but wasn't his ski. Evidently another person had separated their skis also & took the wrong one by accident. Wouldn't have mattered much but the skis weren't the same length.



This is funny.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 26, 2013)

Poaching powder, on an employee pass, under the chair.

Plan:  Don't fall

Result: Nailed a buried main snow making supply line and double ejected into a superman face plant.  Rushed to snap back in and didn't get the heal fully latched.  Gained speed and pre-released for a second double eject superman face plant.

Lesson: Ski patrol closes trails for a reason


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 26, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Not me but my father once separated his skis to reduce the risk of theft. Went out later & couldn't find one of his skis. After waiting past the time the area closed he found another ski that was the same model as his but wasn't his ski. Evidently another person had separated their skis also & took the wrong one by accident. Wouldn't have mattered much but the skis weren't the same length.



I had this happen to me at Vernon Valley.  I don't think it was a Dope-slap thing because we found out that the thieves came in with a van and just grabbed skis willy-nilly.  Needless to say that was about 20 years ago and I haven't skied in NJ since.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 26, 2013)

Went to go night skiing at the original crotched with my girlfriend in High school. Drank too much vodka on the way up and was too drunk to get my boots on. Spent the evening in the car while my girlfriend skied with our friends. She stopped by the car a few times but I was useless.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

Smoking dope lol.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 26, 2013)

Instead of taking the 20 minutes to run home and get my forgotten pair of gloves, I decided I could man up and go without on that spring day. Yeah, knuckledraggers and no gloves equals incredible bloddy, and numb hands, and blood stained ski gear.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 26, 2013)

..But you filmed that collision with tree very well Nick...

  About the same type of no-ski morning....early Feb 2002...timely scheduling for a morning up @Loon with a few ex-workmates from the 90s.  Of course the Arctic is now bringing us a frigid early February.  Once on rte #3 (MA/NH), ~5am, ~ -30F...hood latch to my Jeep Cherokee disengages, flies up masking windshield view.  So for a few seconds I'm sticking my head out the window to see the road, slowing down asap.  Hood locks back down fine...but get up to Loon parking lot and advertised temp is -63F (@summit).  We're looking at this..and at each other = Ugh Ugh, don't ski well enough to enjoy this...so over to the ??_Inn(parked off the main st..in the back, in community to the west of Lincoln) for expected quiet/warm breakfast.  We get in the door and must've been well over 100 people in the place...eating and drinking!  Don't ask me how they got around opening up the bar, but it was enjoyed that morning, but about the loudest breakfast crowd/mob I've ever witnessed...but the morning ended up a lot better than it started out as....
Not anything sensational....


----------



## jimk (Nov 26, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> In college, at Alpine Meadows off the Scott chair.  Scoping out a cliff below me.  While standing there, my feet get tangled up in some saplings.  I fall forward, onto the ground, and proceed over cliff.  Head first.  Suffered serious injury to my pride in front of my buddies.  All else was fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That Scott Chair terrain is steep and cliffy, from Jan 2013 visit: 

Dope-slap:  When I was a kid I was fooling around on the night before my dad was going to take us on a family ski trip and put my foot through the window of the trailer/RV we were going to sleep in the next two nights.  We tried to fix the window with cardboard and duct tape.  It was super cold and windy on that trip and the broken window made that trailer even colder than it had to be.  I messed up, but my Dad (RIP) was pretty tolerant and I didn't get dope-slapped


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 26, 2013)

jimk said:


> That Scott Chair terrain is steep and cliffy, from Jan 2013 visit: View attachment 9623
> 
> Luckily I wasn't in view of the chair!  Earlier that season, however, I did lose my ski under the roundhouse (I think it was a triple at the time) chair, for the enjoyment of the riders.  It must have taken me a half hour to find.  Dumb kid from New England jumps a cliff and doesn't know how to land in deep powder....  Doh!
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2013)

In SLC temps were in 0 degrees powder day coat zipper broke on chair lift I wasn't spending 300 on a coat at Mountain shop so I bought shoe lace and put my coat on backwards and ties the laces and luckily had very warm sweater under my coat it worked and I had a great day.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> In SLC temps were in 0 degrees powder day coat zipper broke on chair lift I wasn't spending 300 on a coat at Mountain shop so I bought shoe lace and put my coat on backwards and ties the laces and luckily had very warm sweater under my coat it worked and I had a great day.



lmao that's great


----------



## Madroch (Nov 27, 2013)

Put iPhone in breast jacket pocket- crashed and cracked a rib......


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 27, 2013)

Madroch said:


> Put iPhone in breast jacket pocket- crashed and cracked a rib......



I cracked a rib last season in some bumps, but it never occurred to me that my phone might have been a contributing factor.  I wear my phone  on a string around my neck (so I don't lose it while using it on the lift...).  Hmmm...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 27, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Poaching powder, on an employee pass, under the chair.
> 
> Plan:  Don't fall
> 
> ...



Haha that reminds me. When I was an instructor at Wachusett, I thought it would be fun to throw on the Orson (white polar bear) suit and go skiing with the kids. After awhile I got a little over confident and decided to make my skills into the park. I went off a jump and because seeing is so hard in those things, I overshot the landing and double ejected out of skis. I made sure to hold onto Orson's head as I slid down the mountain. It must have been hysterical to watch. The kids definitely got a kick out of it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, also. how could I forget. Falling from the loader at the Skyline at the Loaf


----------



## Edd (Nov 27, 2013)

Madroch said:


> Put iPhone in breast jacket pocket- crashed and cracked a rib......



Ok, I'll ask. How'd the phone make out?


----------



## Cheese (Nov 27, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Haha that reminds me. When I was an instructor at Wachusett, I thought it would be fun to throw on the Orson (white polar bear) suit and go skiing with the kids. After awhile I got a little over confident and decided to make my skills into the park. I went off a jump and because seeing is so hard in those things, I overshot the landing and double ejected out of skis. I made sure to hold onto Orson's head as I slid down the mountain. It must have been hysterical to watch. The kids definitely got a kick out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice!

In an attempt to gain respect from my students I decided to demonstrate a "tickler" so pulled a spread eagle over a tree.  The takeoff went a little off center line, a branch caught the inside of my pants and ripped out the seam from ankle to ankle.  I had to ski the remainder of the run to the lodge with a drafty pair of pants that were littering the White Mountain National Forest with fiberfill.  The kids definitely enjoyed the show and the looks from the skiers/riders we passed.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 27, 2013)

Jumped in my buddies car at 5am to catch first tracks on a pow day at killington. This was one of those huge December storms from a few years ago. Got to the access road before I realized I forgot my jacket.  Ended up spending $150 for a coat off a clearance rack to salvage the day.  

Now I always do the mental check list twice before leaving the house and again when I stop at Dunkin before hitting the highway.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> Oh, also. how could I forget. Falling from the loader at the Skyline at the Loaf



Wasn't going to bring it up again ...

My first season on night league I pole planted between my legs out of the start gate. Slid down on my face to the first gate.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 27, 2013)

Edd said:


> Ok, I'll ask. How'd the phone make out?



It was an iPhone. It was junk to begin with.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 27, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Wasn't going to bring it up again ...
> 
> My first season on night league I pole planted between my legs out of the start gate. Slid down on my face to the first gate.


Almost the same for me.!st time night league racing I puss off hard out of the start and snap my (dh)pole and went head first into the 1st gate.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 27, 2013)

This one is right up there with the dumbest.I got to the top of the tram at Cannon and realized I left my skis at the bottom.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 27, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> This one is right up there with the dumbest.I got to the top of the tram at Cannon and realized I left my skis at the bottom.



Now that is funny!


----------



## live2ski23 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thinking I could gap that mogul line during a no-rules race. I was wrong. Luckily I went into the trees feet first....


----------



## Madroch (Nov 27, 2013)

Edd said:


> Ok, I'll ask. How'd the phone make out?



Phone was fine... My rib still hurts on occasion two years later.... And it occurred on New Year's Eve afternoon- what a zoo at the hospital for cat scan...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> This one is right up there with the dumbest.I got to the top of the tram at Cannon and realized I left my skis at the bottom.



Hope it wasn't a powder day!


----------



## Cheese (Nov 27, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> This one is right up there with the dumbest.I got to the top of the tram at Cannon and realized I left my skis at the bottom.



69 other skiers/riders didn't question that you forgot your gear?  Damn!  This stranger danger thing has gotten WAY out of hand.

Unless it was a powder day, then I totally understand their silence.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 27, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> This one is right up there with the dumbest.I got to the top of the tram at Cannon and realized I left my skis at the bottom.



This is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Not me and not trying to make fun but... http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ack-advice?highlight=lost+my+ski+kitchen+wall


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2013)

kcyanks1 said:


> not me and not trying to make fun but... http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ack-advice?highlight=lost+my+ski+kitchen+wall



yes!


----------



## hammer (Nov 27, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Wasn't going to bring it up again ...
> 
> My first season on night league I pole planted between my legs out of the start gate. Slid down on my face to the first gate.


Did you finish the run?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2013)

hammer said:


> Did you finish the run?



I did.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 27, 2013)

First days are bad for me. Each year I forget something different. One year it was boots - fixed that with a boot bag. Another time it was poles - the area was nice enough to lend me a pair free. The best was getting all the way up to Jay on a very windy night and discovering the next morning, after putting on all my thermal layers, that I had left my ski pants at home. With wind chills running in the -20's I wasn't about to ski in jeans. Oh yeah, forgot my parka too.


----------



## RENO (Nov 27, 2013)

Skied for an hour once and something just didn't feel right. Just could not control the skis and could not figure out what the problem was. Eventually figured out that I left my cat tracks attached to my boots!  :lol:  For some reason the boots didn't pop out of the bindings even after doing a few runs...:-o


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 27, 2013)

This happened recently.....

Was at winter park, they were training all the lifties so there were like 10 or 15 by the control panel for the arrow FG triple. There was also a blind skier and his guide in front of me. The lift was running half speed due to something that must have happened at the top, but the two people in front of me were waiting for the chair to come around, and I had a complete brainfart and waiting halfway between the loading line and the waiting line, and the guide turns around and is like "uhhh you might want to back up". Thankfully due to the chair running  half speed I had time. 

The one liftie who's training the rest of the lifties says that you can tell the skiers to wait behind the line, and me in my smart-ass, self-depreciating humor says "or you can say "What are you" and I'm just about to say "blind" but seeing as the blind skier and guide are on the first chair infront of me this would be in poor taste, I quickly say "stupid." Almost proved my point there. 

OK that story sucked I know


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2013)

I did forget to add that my first few days using an AT boot, Scarpa's original Laser...back in ~04, more than a few times I totally forgot to lock back into ski-mode.  At the top it would be "man, these skis are really running.." and half way down...as I'm picking my butt back up over my feet..."man, my skiing's really improving.."...lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2013)

My first trip to the West, Colorado I didn't realize you had to schedule the shuttles ahead of time, so I ended up taking a cab from airport to Vail with 1 other person, my birthday money paid for that but an expensive commute. No sun block with me when I came back my face was refer then a lobster for days.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 28, 2013)

One day at Jay, I'm like Wow that one ski will not catch an edge. Then I'm like Wtf why is that one tip starring me? Well it wasn't making contact with the snow, because the ski was BROKEN right in front of the toe piece of the binding! Can only guess where that happened... Luckily I had enough disposal income to rent a pair of Fatties so my brothers and I could rip the face chutes later that day ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ski220 (Nov 29, 2013)

Skied with "Crank"  



But seriously; I've done many stupid things in my day, but am still here
to say I am still alive.


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Nov 29, 2013)

Was too warm on a late afternoon in April at Loon and decided to wear my favorite baseball cap instead of my beanie. (My hair is un-viewable after wearing a helmet or beanie, so I had to do something!) The reason you never see baseball caps on the slopes became readily apparent in short order. It started to fly off, I crashed trying to hold it on and the legally blind student skiier with his instructor chased it down for me. So much wounded pride.


----------



## octopus (Nov 30, 2013)

i've lost a glove, forgotten gloves etc. my wife forgot her coat once. but the worst was when i got so excited to try out a new board i forgot to take off the huge sticker/spec sheet on the bottom of it, d'oh.

edit....  convinced my friend the backside of sunday river was awesome untracked pow. turns out it was pow to nothing underneath, no base, and a very strenuous hike back up.

double edit....forgot my wallet on the way up to bretton woods, had to turn around at the gunstock exit so a 3hr trip turns into a 5hr trip, coulda went to jay peak for the amount of drive time for that one.


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I inadvertently skied off the wrong side of mt Ellen with a friend and our 10 year old sons into deep deep powder.  Did about 300 vertical before I recognized the error and another 500 before I could get the rest to stop.  Ended up climbing, actually crawling would be the better description, through waist deep powder to get back to the top.  It took 2 hours of some serious sweating.
lessons learned-if you don't really know where you are and you see beautiful untouched deep powder, there may be a reason it's untouched.
also, kids learned to always be prepared with drinks and power bars.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Zand (Nov 30, 2013)

Last year, the one day Burke got more than 3" of snow in March I ran up there to try to get first chair. I'd skied the afternoon before so I left my gloves and goggles at home drying next to the heater. Realized this at the car when I parked, so I said screw it, I'll just ski without them for a run or two and suck it up. Luckily the liftie had some spares in the shack that he let me use for a few runs.

At Smuggs back a while ago, was skiing down Drifter and another group comes down and goes by me. Some guy sees some bamboo ahead shaped like this /\ and figures he'll ski through it. SPLASH.


----------



## abc (Nov 30, 2013)

Not mine but I'm the one with the last laugh:

Telluride, with the Diamond Dog gang (New York City). A whole bunch of type-A personality on skis if you don't know. 

I scouted out a patch of woods from the chair and skied several different lines through it for the first couple days. Then, it snowed. Just 4-5 inches. Though in the edge of woods, the drift can get up to nearly a foot (or more). So I went with a friend towards that patch of woods. A few on the chair behind us followed us in, without me realizing it. 

I stopped my friend at a clearing to point out a landmark she has to turn right to get out of the woods if she doesn't want to get stuck with no exit. The group behind us went up, saw the prestine powder in front of us and decided to steal it from us by dropping in without saying hi (or ask why we stopped and leave all that powder). 

Ok, they stole our powder alright.  But on our way up the chair THE SECOND TIME, we saw them slogging through knee/thigh deep drift looking furlongly at the top of a small rise they need to get over! And the lone boarder in the group was on her belly a good 50 yards behind!

...

I've gotten stuck a few times skiing in unknown places. Once I dropped down some nice untouched powder line in Kirkwood. Saw a sign and decided to change my line just to see what the sign said... "Caution: Cliff Area!"!!! Had to side step back up a good 50'... 

But never going ahead of a party stopping above a powder field. They stopped for a reason, and I want to know what that reason is.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've done the hat, gloves, goggles thing a couple of times. I keep all our stuff in one bag, forget the bag & you've forgotten them all. Once we went to K & I realized I left the bag home in NYC. Thank god for Lindholmes in Rutland where I was able to buy hats, gloves & goggles for my wife, daughter & myself relatively inexpensively. Still have those to this day as spares. To buy on the mountain would've cost twice as much. The store is no longer there unfortunately.

Another time we were driving to Sugarloaf from NYC. About an hour 1/2 into the drive I realized I left the bag home again. Had to turn around & go home & get it. Added 3 hrs to what was already a long drive from NYC.

Forgotten my boots several times at the house in VT. after leaving for skiing for the day. I bring them in at night to keep them warm. Fortunately on all occasions I was skiing locally at Killington or Pico so it wasn't a long drive back to the house to get them.

Lost a pair of brand new down mittens at MRG one day after leaving them on the roof of the car when I left. Went back to the shop where i bought them the next day to buy another pair. The guy remembered me & said didn't you just buy the same gloves yesterday? After explaining what happened he gave me a nice discount on the second set.

One time I left my ski jacket at the house & didn't realize it until after driving an hour to Sugarbush. Fortunately I had another jacket in the car but it was my regular winter jacket I wear in the city, not really designed for skiing. The problem was I had a voucher for a ticket that was already paid for in my ski jacket I left at the house. As it wound up my friend had an extra voucher which he let me use & I gave him mine when we got back. It could've wound up much worse.


----------



## abc (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm pretty forgetful so I check and double check that I have the boot bag which have all my other stuff in it. 

Skis are so big it's really hard to miss (or hard to NOT MISS). So I thought I would never forget to take them along. Well, I did, once! 

My Mom teased me when I was a (forgetful) kid "If your brain isn't attach to your torso, I bet you would forget to bring that too!". Well, Mom, you've been right all along!


----------



## freeski919 (Nov 30, 2013)

A number of years ago, I was skiing the Chute at Tucks. I ripped down the headwall, skied it textbook perfect, and I was totally stoked, so I opened it up and got going hard as I came into the open bowl. Thing is, distances are tricky in such a wide open space like that. The huge mogul I thought was far away was a medium sized mogul real close. By the time I realized that, I hit it, tried to pole plant, and smashed my face with the butt of the pole handle. Ripped open my eyebrow. Had to ski the whole Sherburne with blood running into my eyes. Still have the scar.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2013)

abc said:


> ........I've gotten stuck a few times skiing in unknown places. Once I dropped down some nice untouched powder line in Kirkwood. Saw a sign and decided to change my line just to see what the sign said... "Caution: Cliff Area!"!!!......



Ahhh, a once-in-a-while nightmare of mine....._Always_ gets me out of a deep sleep....:roll:

That depth-thing freeski919....those elongated rocks in steep chutes, so many times I just see the bottom edges of em', especially on the rockpile edges of smaller mtns up here...off in the BC.


----------



## jejeskier (Dec 2, 2013)

Got hit by the chair at Sunday River warm spring day.  Knocked out of my skis and fell face first into the mud.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 2, 2013)

Answered my cell phone.


----------



## skiking4 (Dec 3, 2013)

At opening day at Windham a couple years ago me and a friend pull up to the Wheelchair lift (a mid mountain chair) to no line. Seeing no line, I yell out to my buddy to _book it_ to get onto the chairlift and try to beat the incoming chair. Without even stopping, we make a turn with some momentum from the slope we just came down and roll into the loading queue. At the same time, however, the chair comes flying around with some serious velocity. This chair continues then to _bowl us over_ in dramatic fashion as we are no where near where we are supposed to load the chair. The lifty stops the chair, we dust off our lost pride, hide our faces, and say thank you as we load on to the following chair to the lifty and our friend's laughter.


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hit a death cookie at Gore on Echo's headwall and did a few somersaults down the hill. Completely sober, as well.


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 3, 2013)

My son skied with one of our cat's toys in his boot.  Skied all day with it in his boot.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2013)

quiglam1 said:


> My son skied with one of our cat's toys in his boot.  Skied all day with it in his boot.



How was the cat after that.?


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2013)

Not sure if this has ever happen to anyone, but we were skiing with a group at Jay Peak and tried to be in a hurry to catch the next chair on Flyer.  We all got through the RFID gate at different times so while regrouping waiting for the chair some of us got trigger happy and tried to catch a chair and half of us committed and the other half were frozen.  Everyone tried to catch up or go back and they had to stop a detachable quad- embarrassing!  Lesson learned don't rush things!

There were no beginners in the group!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2013)

Been in groups guilty of watching loading situations that somehow luckily work themselves out in the final seconds without the lift stopping.  Unfortunately since we were distracted watching, we missed our chair.


----------



## Rushski (Dec 4, 2013)

On a wimpy inlet to an intermediate trail at Waterville Valley, on the flats - take two slow awkward slow speed turns without any momentum.  Face plant breaking my sunglasses (late 80s) at the hinge causing some blood and half an egg on my face.  

Also somehow, even at slow speeds, I did a pretty good yard sale.  Hat, poles, even gloves inexplicably were 10 yards down the trail from me.

Also w/the sunglasses being the late 80s was a corduroy baseball cap which we thought was cool(*).  Someone earlier in the post mentioned baseball caps flying off.  That's why we were even cooler and had tghe leashes on our glasses laced through the hat.

* = sarcasm


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 4, 2013)

Well this seems to be a good year for having brain lapses. This isn't skiing related, but close. I woke up to about 14 inches of snow this morning, and I shoveled out all the dog kennels and then used the ATV to plow the driveway. An hour later I realized my iphone was missing. It was -2F outside too so I was afraid my phone would freeze if it was on top of the snow vs inside the snow bank. 

Thankfully I have an otter box case that can stand up the my negligence and completely covers it and protects it from the elements. I used find my iPhone to give me a rough idea where it was, but it must had shut off afterwords so it didn't play its locator tone. I grabbed a small shovel and used the opposite end of it as an avalanche probe to look through a 3 foot snowbank. After 20 minutes, I found it and it works fine!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Well this seems to be a good year for having brain lapses. This isn't skiing related, but close. I woke up to about 14 inches of snow this morning, and I shoveled out all the dog kennels and then used the ATV to plow the driveway. An hour later I realized my iphone was missing. It was -2F outside too so I was afraid my phone would freeze if it was on top of the snow vs inside the snow bank.
> 
> Thankfully I have an otter box case that can stand up the my negligence and completely covers it and protects it from the elements. I used find my iPhone to give me a rough idea where it was, but it must had shut off afterwords so it didn't play its locator tone. I grabbed a small shovel and used the opposite end of it as an avalanche probe to look through a 3 foot snowbank. After 20 minutes, I found it and it works fine!



How come you weren't enjoying powder turns?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How come you weren't enjoying powder turns?



Work


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 12, 2013)

I was going to post this in the "How long have you waited in lift line" thread, but then though, this little piece of self deprecation belongs here.


This is how NOT to ski a powder day. 


2 or 3 years ago, late March dump ( very end of Mar, almost April ) , 3 feet legit. I arrive at Hunter Parking lot at 7:00-7:30 AM to get first tracks in the freshies. Parking lot was hardly plowed at all, plow trucks just starting to plow it. No electric power at Hunter, none, everything dead. Lodge open but dark. I contemplate bailing, but just then some friends of mine came into the lodge, so I stay. We are bull sh!tting, killing time waiting for power. Power comes on at 9:30ish. Announcement over PA that they hope to get the lifts running around 10:00AM. I head down to get ticket. While I was BSing with my friends, those bastard buses from NYC dropped a ton of people off. Even though the ticket window was closed, because there was no electric, those bus people got on the ticket line. The friggin line was hundreds deep and snaked way around a few serpentine loops and then out the door and along the side of the building. Mother F'er .. I screwed the pooch. But to be honest, I wouldn't have stayed if I had to stand in a ticket line that wasn't moving for 2 hours. 


Finally get ticket, and get on lift line about 11:20 AM. The friggin lift line was off the charts, backed up to near the end of terrain park for the quad. Hunter had already laid off some of it's staff for the season. The D lift triple was not plowed out and wouldn't run that day, and the F lift was not running. At this point I had to stay in line and get a run, I had so much invested in that day, hahaha. The sun was out and everyone was basically resigned to the fact that not many runs would be had, so everyone was pretty cool in line and joking and just chilling. I think I got 2 runs that day.


I should have brought along my skins.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2013)

Man, that Hunter day really sux.  Problem is, you didn't deserve a dope-slap.  Entirely out of your control.   I'd be tempted to find a local with a snowmobile, give him $50 to ferry me up the hill all day.
Love that cat toy story too.

With all the forgetfulness in this thread, and adding my own, I've got an idea for getting rich.  This can apply to any "forgetfulness" situation.  Here's the concept.   Put some "thingy" on each item  you risk losing.   Have a special dongle on your keychain that does a scan of all your equipment to make sure you've collected all your items and they are all together, in their designated place (not laying on the roof!)  If the dongle turns green, you're good to go.  

For the forgetful who would forget to check the light, I'd offer a $500 ignition disable switch option!


   I'll leave it to an engineer to devise the solution.   Seems to me the market for such a device would be unbounded!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 12, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> I should have brought along my skins.



Betchya do now.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 12, 2013)

billski said:


> For the forgetful who would forget to check the light, I'd offer a $500 ignition disable switch option!
> I'll leave it to an engineer to devise the solution. Seems to me the market for such a device would be unbounded!



If your refering to the lights in your car,my last 2 vehicles shut them off after 5 minutes.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> If your refering to the lights in your car,my last 2 vehicles shut them off after 5 minutes.



I'm talking about that light on the dongle I just invented, which tells me I've got all my possessions!


----------



## jimk (Dec 12, 2013)

This is more of an après ski dope slap story.  
On a ski trip three years ago I was staying for a couple nights in a cheap motel in Salt Lake City, motel6/super8 or similar.  I have deleted the particular name from my memory banks, it seemed like a good deal on paper.  Around 7pm me and adult son walk down the hall to the motel's indoor hot tub. We're in swim suits with no shirts and it's pretty cool in the hall so we're moving quickly.  We walk into the hot tub room and see the backs of four people in the tub.  We already have our toes in the water by the time we get a good look at the folks sharing this smallish hot tub:   two gross, middle aged, beer drinking trucker dudes with two fat 19-21 year old, beer drinking women (who are most likely ladies of the evening).  OMG, we're committed to the hot tub.  There is no pool.  At least they all have swim suits on, I think.  I never looked down.  My son gives me an uncomfortable glare, we sit in the tub for about three minutes.  I decide we've had enough when the ladies begin to ramp up their kissing and massaging of the truckers.  It was a long three minutes, I deserved a dope slap for leaping before looking.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 12, 2013)

jimk said:


> This is more of an après ski dope slap story.
> On a ski trip three years ago I was staying for a couple nights in a cheap motel in Salt Lake City, motel6/super8 or similar.  I have deleted the particular name from my memory banks, it seemed like a good deal on paper.  Around 7pm me and adult son walk down the hall to the motel's indoor hot tub. We're in swim suits with no shirts and it's pretty cool in the hall so we're moving quickly.  We walk into the hot tub room and see the backs of four people in the tub.  We already have our toes in the water by the time we get a good look at the folks sharing this smallish hot tub:   two gross, middle aged, beer drinking trucker dudes with two fat 19-21 year old, beer drinking women (who are most likely ladies of the evening).  OMG, we're committed to the hot tub.  There is no pool.  At least they all have swim suits on, I think.  I never looked down.  My son gives me an uncomfortable glare, we sit in the tub for about three minutes.  I decide we've had enough when the ladies begin to ramp up their kissing and massaging of the truckers.  It was a long three minutes, I deserved a dope slap for leaping before looking.



Did you update your shots after getting out?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

Our Jetta has a keyless lock and ignition system.  You can unlock and start the car just by having the "key" on your person.  I started her car this morning and then put the key by her purse.  She proceeded to drive to work without the key.  Lucky for her I noticed and brought it to her!  My big fear is that this could happen on a far away ski trip...  Argh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Our Jetta has a keyless lock and ignition system.  You can unlock and start the car just by having the "key" on your person.  I started her car this morning and then put the key by her purse.  She proceeded to drive to work without the key.  Lucky for her I noticed and brought it to her!  My big fear is that this could happen on a far away ski trip...  Argh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My biggest fear with that option is inadvertently starting the vehicle during an oil change, or some other maintenance... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

You have to put your foot in the brake.  Inadvertent starts should be a non-issue.  Inadvertent drive offs with no way to restart the car after shutting it off though is another story!  It is a nice feature to have when getting into the car at the end if the day.  No fishing around for the key.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 13, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> You have to put your foot in the brake.  Inadvertent starts should be a non-issue.  Inadvertent drive offs with no way to restart the car after shutting it off though is another story!  It is a nice feature to have when getting into the car at the end if the day.  No fishing around for the key.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So this is NOT a remote start? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> So this is NOT a remote start?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



No.  Where there would normally be a keyed ignition there is only a push button.  When you press the brake and push the ignition button, the car starts as long as the key is in range.  Sadly I don't think remote start is a possibility for this car...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm surprised it will let you put it in drive and move the vehicle without the key being in range...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 13, 2013)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> I'm surprised it will let you put it in drive and move the vehicle without the key being in range...



Me too!  The alert system for this is actually pretty lame.  There is a chime and the on-dash display says "key out of range" for a moment.  It's very easy to miss.  It should be more annoying the way a seatbelt warning is.  It's kind of a big deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 20, 2013)

The jackass who left the cargo carrier open all day at sugarbush - with the key right in it?   This guy right here.  If it were a powder day, this might be completely excusable.   It was drizzling.  I've got nothing....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Dec 20, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> The jackass who left the cargo carrier open all day at sugarbush - with the key right in it? This guy right here. If it were a powder day, this might be completely excusable. It was drizzling. I've got nothing....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That could be looked at as a good move, you didn't loose the key, right?!?!?! And I bet it was much easier to just throw the gear in rather than have to put all the gear down and find the key and open up the box....efficiency.


----------



## Dickc (Dec 20, 2013)

HD333 said:


> That could be looked at as a good move, you didn't loose the key, right?!?!?! And I bet it was much easier to just throw the gear in rather than have to put all the gear down and find the key and open up the box....efficiency.



And those new skis you absolutely hate are now an insurance claim..........


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 20, 2013)

Dickc said:


> And those new skis you absolutely hate are now an insurance claim..........



Yeah, yeah, right...   I totally forgot there was a brand new pair of skis up there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 20, 2013)

Several years ago, we were parked pretty deep in the parking lot at Pats Peak.  We knew we were going to be staying around for Après Ski so I actually skied down to my truck at the end of the day and parked it closer.  When I went back inside, we had a great time with friends in the Sled Pub , but when I went to start the truck it was clicking - left my lights on! 

Same place different day.  Skied all over the place!  When we went to leave - could not find my keys.  Earlier, I had remembered that my keys were in my outer pocket.  Well, when searching for my keys I realized that the pocket became unstitched.  I misplaced my backup set.  a few days later, it cost me $350 for a mobile locksmith to come to make a new set of keys.  About three weeks later, I got a call from Pats Peak - they found my keys.  The date on the paper work the day after I lost them! :evil:

Pats Peak has bad luck for me!

I now have a truck with auto shut off lights and I keep a valet key in my wallet, I have an extra set at home and I never bring my keys with me skiing!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 20, 2013)

In my teens (age 14) at Sunapee; 

I was with a bunch of buddies and we were knocking around on the terrain park (A place where I wouldn't  dare be caught in now!). After lunch, the park crew debuted a bunch of new features and I was pretty stoked. They had this thing called a Whale Rail which was way out my league (The demonic thing goes up, down, then back up again!). I got peer-pressured by my buddies to go try it out.




My first attempt I had way too much speed and when the rail dived down I went airborne. I almost cleared the little rise at the end of the rail, but my tips slammed into metal and it quickly devolved into a full out yardsale. I was *this* close to breaking my collarbone.

Despite this horrifying experience, I tried it again. This time I approached too slow and got stuck at the top of the rail. I did the splits and came *this* close to losing my manhood. I hurt like a motherf****r and the mock cheers from the lift didn't help. The worst pain I have ever experienced in my life. Needless to say, my adventures in the terrain park will no longer include the demonic Whale Rail!

Fortunately all injuries were *this* close to occurring, but did not happen. I did deserve a dope-slap for trying the rail a second time.


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2013)

This is the most entertaining thread on AZ!


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 21, 2013)

The first year I started snowboarding (I was 12 to put this into perspective) I met up with some of my friends at our local hill, Bear Creek. Now, at school I had bullshitted way too hard on how good I was. It was only my third time up and I could barely get halfway down without falling or long stretches of slowly sliding down sideways. Anyway, I was deep into my lies of how I had been "hitting these mad kickers" in the terrain park, and didn't want to fess up, so for our first run we all went up to the terrain park. I didn't even make it to the park entrance. There was a snowmaking whale part of the way down the run to the park. I went up and over it at speed, freaked out and windmilling my arms like a champ landed flat on my back. Once we got to the bottom I admitted it was only the third time I'd ever been on a snowboard and I wasn't that good. No hard feelings were had, and I even got complemented by my one friend saying I was actually pretty good for having just started out. We ended up just cruising easier trails and having a great time in the end, so it worked out for the best.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

This is not me but I found this gem of a skier at Alta


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Bump...

Went to Catamount yesterday (1/20/14), excited to ski for free with a pass I got for Christmas.  Getting dressed at the car and realized I packed two left-handed gloves.  Tried one of them on backward but the way the glove is sewn made it impossible.  Ended up paying $30 for new gloves...  Had a great time, anyway!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2014)

emmaurice2 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Went to Catamount yesterday (1/20/14), excited to ski for free with a pass I got for Christmas.  Getting dressed at the car and realized I packed two left-handed gloves.  Tried one of them on backward but the way the glove is sewn made it impossible.  Ended up paying $30 for new gloves...  Had a great time, anyway!



Enjoy your new gloves, I started walking to the lodge Saturday with my skis still on top of the car, DOH! I didn't get far, I had this feeling I was forgetting something.  After what I did to them, I should have left them there.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Enjoy your new gloves, I started walking to the lodge Saturday with my skis still on top of the car, DOH! I didn't get far, I had this feeling I was forgetting something.  After what I did to them, I should have left them there.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Have you found out if they're fixable yet?

Thanks, they're actually the nicest pair of gloves I own, now.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep, sheepishly brought them in today. They all got a good laugh over it. They're not going to replace the edge, just secure it back in place. That edge will never be an inside edge again. Oh yeah, only $20, I just bought boots from them, and they know I'm in the market for skis. I was thinking of going narrower for a daily driver, the Mantras are 98mm under foot. Someone suggested Blizzard Brahmas, similar ski, metal in the ski, which I like, 88mm under foot. My shop doesn't have any for demo, but I can demo them at Sugarloaf during the AZ Summit. The Mantras will live on as my powder/rock skis, they've served me well.

The nasty gouge across from the broken edge was done on my last run of the day, at that point, I didn't give a shit, I figured they were toast, oops, again.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 21, 2014)

^Wow.  Those are some SERIOUS battle scars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 21, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Yep, sheepishly brought them in today. They all got a good laugh over it. They're not going to replace the edge, just secure it back in place. That edge will never be an inside edge again. Oh yeah, only $20, I just bought boots from them, and they know I'm in the market for skis. I was thinking of going narrower for a daily driver, the Mantras are 98mm under foot. Someone suggested Blizzard Brahmas, similar ski, metal in the ski, which I like, 88mm under foot. My shop doesn't have any for demo, but I can demo them at Sugarloaf during the AZ Summit. The Mantras will live on as my powder/rock skis, they've served me well.
> View attachment 10498
> The nasty gouge across from the broken edge was done on my last run of the day, at that point, I didn't give a shit, I figured they were toast, oops, again.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Wow was that a stump or log? Usually that's what causes damage like that.

Aren't the Blizzard Bonafide closer in size to the Mantras?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^Wow.  Those are some SERIOUS battle scars!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep, I guess it belongs in this thread! I just got them back from the shop, I got a day and about 3 runs on them before I blew the edge out. Like I said, the other core shot was almost intentional, I thought the skis were irreparable, double dope slap.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lerops (Jan 21, 2014)

billski said:


> This is the most entertaining thread on AZ!



Definitely!

It was my third time, beginning to do turns and go down greens. I did't know what a park is. Just went into the "trail" and decided to ski over "that ramp". Face plant!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 21, 2014)

This may not be dope slap in the strictest term as much as a learning curve, but either way I didn't use the greatest amount of judgement.

i was at jay which is know for a lot of things, but the terrain park certainly not one of them. I was hitting all the jumps with no issues except the biggest one. I decided to hit it at the end of the day, and built up as much speed as possible, hit the jump, and in mid air I'm thinking "o s&@$ I've overshot the landing!!" And I wayyyy overshot it. By a good 10 feet. While still mid air, I panicked, and was leaning too far back. Hit the flat ground with my behind, HARD, double ejected and slid onto the ramp for the next jump where I stopped. My tailbone hurt like hell, I thought I broke it I hit the ground so hard, but thankfully, I did not.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This may not be dope slap in the strictest term as much as a learning curve, but either way I didn't use the greatest amount of judgement.
> 
> i was at jay which is know for a lot of things, but the terrain park certainly not one of them. I was hitting all the jumps with no issues except the biggest one. I decided to hit it at the end of the day, and built up as much speed as possible, hit the jump, and in mid air I'm thinking "o s&@$ I've overshot the landing!!" And I wayyyy overshot it. By a good 10 feet. While still mid air, I panicked, and was leaning too far back. Hit the flat ground with my behind, HARD, double ejected and slid onto the ramp for the next jump where I stopped. My tailbone hurt like hell, I thought I broke it I hit the ground so hard, but thankfully, I did not.



Too bad you didn't have a GoPro for that one!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 22, 2014)

I was at copper in November in the parking lot after I was done for the day, I I see this group of four skiers in their car with their skis in the ski rack, but the top bar the holds then down was still up!!! They just started pulling out, thankfully they had their window down, I yelled at them and they stopped and I told them. They guy said "thanks" but he was also trying to pull it off like he knew it was open and he was going to secure it in a minute. 

Copper is right next to I-70, he probably would've made it onto the freeway before the skis started flying off. Would not want to be behind that car! Unless they were nice skis, then maybe. I did see a kayak on I-70 last June.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I was at copper in November in the parking lot after I was done for the day, I I see this group of four skiers in their car with their skis in the ski rack, but the top bar the holds then down was still up!!! They just started pulling out, thankfully they had their window down, I yelled at them and they stopped and I told them. They guy said "thanks" but he was also trying to pull it off like he knew it was open and he was going to secure it in a minute.
> 
> Copper is right next to I-70, he probably would've made it onto the freeway before the skis started flying off. Would not want to be behind that car! Unless they were nice skis, then maybe. I did see a kayak on I-70 last June.
> 
> ...



That was me, coming back from Loon about 10 years ago.   I probably posted this one.  Drove all the way to the interstate (5 miles?) with sets of skis on scissors racks, both sides open.  Got up to about 60 mph and heard a funny noise.  Looked in mirror to see my buddy's pair of skis hurtling about 15 feet in the air, landing between the tires of an 18-wheeler.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 22, 2014)

billski said:


> That was me, coming back from Loon about 10 years ago.   I probably posted this one.  Drove all the way to the interstate (5 miles?) with sets of skis on scissors racks, both sides open.  Got up to about 60 mph and heard a funny noise.  Looked in mirror to see my buddy's pair of skis hurtling about 15 feet in the air, landing between the tires of an 18-wheeler.



Ouch. I'm guessing there was some major core damage


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This may not be dope slap in the strictest term as much as a learning curve, but either way I didn't use the greatest amount of judgement.
> 
> i was at jay which is know for a lot of things, but the terrain park certainly not one of them. I was hitting all the jumps with no issues except the biggest one. I decided to hit it at the end of the day, and built up as much speed as possible, hit the jump, and in mid air I'm thinking "o s&@$ I've overshot the landing!!" And I wayyyy overshot it. By a good 10 feet. While still mid air, I panicked, and was leaning too far back. Hit the flat ground with my behind, HARD, double ejected and slid onto the ramp for the next jump where I stopped. My tailbone hurt like hell, I thought I broke it I hit the ground so hard, but thankfully, I did not.



Love those! You have ample time to contemplate what you did wrong before impact


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ouch. I'm guessing there was some major core damage


  By damn luck and little prudent packing all they got was a bit scuffed.  They were bound bottom to bottom and in a ski bag to protect from the elements.  The truck missed them entirely as did the cars behind him.  My bud said they skied just fine.  Least I could do was buy him a new bag.


----------



## CoolMike (Jan 22, 2014)

After lunch at a summit lodge we head out for a few runs on our favorite moderately steep trails.  I had forgotten to put my goggle back on, and they were resting on top of my helmet visor.  Somehow they were knocked off the visor and ended up hanging off the clip in the back behind my head.  The wind is picking up and the snow spray is starting to blind me.

I think to myself: no problem, I can reach back, grab the goggle, and slap em on while riding without missing a beat!

Needless to say, this is more difficult than it sounds and I'm not as coordinated as I think I am.  Also, its easy to forget how fast you are going when you get used to your own personal cruising speed.

I reach back and almost instantly hit the deck backwards.  At first I decide to keep my feet up a little to not catch an edge and summersault.  After 60+ feet of sliding I realize I'm not really slowing down.  Somehow I start spinning on my ass as I'm sliding down the trail, one minute my head is uphill, the next minute it is facing downhill.  Snow is hitting my shoulders and armpits (depending on my orientation at the time) and shooting up into the air like the wake of a pair of jetskiers racing each other on a wavy day at the beach.  I begin to hit some natural bumps, which at least slows me down but creates little explosions of powdery snow every few seconds.   

I was miraculously completely un-hurt (not even mild soreness!).  

A small crowd gathered around me after I came to a stop but before I had gathered all my wits, ostensibly to see if I was OK, but more likely just to be a part of the moment.

I looked up the trail where you could faintly see 150+ feet upslope the spot where I fell and told myself not to try that again.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> This may not be dope slap in the strictest term as much as a learning curve, but either way I didn't use the greatest amount of judgement.
> 
> i was at jay which is know for a lot of things, but the terrain park certainly not one of them. I was hitting all the jumps with no issues except the biggest one. I decided to hit it at the end of the day, and built up as much speed as possible, hit the jump, and in mid air I'm thinking "o s&@$ I've overshot the landing!!" And I wayyyy overshot it. By a good 10 feet. While still mid air, I panicked, and was leaning too far back. Hit the flat ground with my behind, HARD, double ejected and slid onto the ramp for the next jump where I stopped. My tailbone hurt like hell, I thought I broke it I hit the ground so hard, but thankfully, I did not.



Crap. I can barely clear the table.


----------



## jimk (Jan 23, 2014)

Recently I took off a polyester turtle neck shirt at lunch and couldn't find it afterwards.  I went back out skiing and after about four good runs I was on the chairlift and tried to pull up the hood on my jacket.  The turtle neck was sitting in the hood and hadn't fallen out after 45 minutes of skiing. :???:


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2014)

Long ago and far away, in my rush for first chair, put my helmet on backwards.  Didn't take too long to figure that out when I couldn't buckle it!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 23, 2014)

I HAD a sweet red corduroy baseball style hat from Brodie(RIP)  I must have taken it off when we sat down to lunch in the lodge by Outer Limits. This was over 10 years ago and I still kick myself over it.  We had left the lodge and were getting back to our skis when a cute blonde girl came out of the lodge and said "hey you forgot your hat!!" I didn't realize she was talking to me though and skied away :-(  figured it out once I got home, sux on so many levels. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheese (Jan 23, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Love those! You have ample time to contemplate what you did wrong before impact



I remember a spring day 2-3 years ago at Waterville Valley.  I had watched the approach all morning and it was simply start at the platform above, one speed check turn before the ramp and plenty of air time.  Unfortunately I hit it after lunch when the snow had warmed up a bit.  I did it just as planned with one speed check before the ramp, opened up an enormous old school spread eagle complete with poles between the legs only to hear, "oh shit" from the bystanders.  Looked down at the landing and it was obvious I wasn't going to make it.  Cased it a foot before the landing zone.  Soaked up everything I could in the legs and even bounced my butt off the bindings.   Didn't help as I bruised both heels and I was done for the weekend.



Cornhead said:


> Yep, sheepishly brought them in today. They all  got a good laugh over it. They're not going to replace the edge, just  secure it back in place. That edge will never be an inside edge again.  Oh yeah, only $20



Duuuuuude!  Don't trust a ski with a torn or broken edge.  They can rip loose and do some major damage to  the human body through slicing, dicing or puncturing.  Seriously, no self respecting ski shop should have  allowed that hazard back in public.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 23, 2014)

Many moons ago at Killington riding up South Ridge chair, reached the mid station, had a pair of Scott poles with the grips clipped onto the inside of the satey bar, The chair tilted back then learched forward. I reached for my poles to find 2 perfectly bent L shapes.
Stopped in ski shop and bought a pair of new poles, Riding up chair with someone else and explaining what happened touched one new pole to the snow as we passed the midstaion , Heard a snap and saw the lower 3'' missing from my new pole.!@#$%^&. pulled off the basket and forced it onto the stump.Skied the rest of the day with a short pole.
Still using my old Scott grips on 3rd set of poles, still flexible and feel great. Maybe another 20yrs ?


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2014)

Putting hand warmers in the same pocket as my chocolate bar


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2014)

bump.  I need a good laugh!


----------



## Whitey (Nov 8, 2014)

About 3 yrs ago I hit Whaleback on a midweek night while I was travelling for work.  I was by myself and the place was basically empty.  I was having fun just lapping the hill and skiing what was open.  I had never been to Whaleback before so I didn't know the mountain at all.   I noticed near the top of the lift that there was a small cliff on the side that if you looped off the trail you could turn back towards it and huck off of it, land, & then ski back onto the trail.   It was about 4-5 ft tall.   It was lightly snowing and the landing was unskied and looked OK.    

So of course I decided to try it.    Came off the lift, built up some speed, swung out to go over the cliff, hit it, had a nice lift & then landed on the inch or two of snow that I thought was covering some more snow.   

I was wrong.   It covered some gravel/stones (I now know why the few people who were there weren’t hitting it).  When I landed my skis immediately locked up like they had just bolted to the ground with a Hilti gun.   I double ejected and went sailing thru the air towards the trail at Tuna speed levels.   I landed face/chest first onto rock hard snow & skidded for a ways.  I landed on my chest/front so hard that it knocked the wind out of me like I had never felt before.   I literally could not catch a breath for several minutes and wondered if I was going to somehow suffocate & die on a ski hill.   When I was able to breathe a little bit more I was doing the self-check “am I even still alive” stuff.   Thought I had dislocated my shoulder and broke some ribs.    After about 15 minutes I realized I was OK.    Felt the pain for several days afterwards but nothing broken.    Since the place was empty no one ever skied by and no ski patrol.   I just sat there on the trail in a daze.   

I stopped by the bar afterwards.  No one in there except Evan.   He was just putting up some shelves and doing work around the bar.   He poured me a beer and we talked.   I told him the story.    He said “yah, we need more snow before that landing is OK”.     At that point I was painfully aware of that.


----------



## Whiteout (Nov 8, 2014)

When I was 10 or 11, I was at Windham and rode the lift with 2 hot chicks in their 20's. For some reason I thought it would be cool to let them get off first.  I ended up having to jump off the lift from 10 feet. (The lift all the way to the right with the bullwheel up the hill a bit) It gave me a nose bleed and everyone was panicking from the bloody snow. Once the bleeding stopped, I was outa there. The next run was funny because everyone was talking about the kid that fell off the lift.


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2014)

Well this is a pseudo skiing story.  On Saturday we dropped my Mother off at my sisters place.  While we were there my son asked to sleep over to spend time with his cousins.  Now we had talked about skiing on Sunday at Bretton Woods for their free day.  Before we left, we were told that two of the cousins were going to paintball on Sunday.  My wife asked our son if he wanted to go and of course he was all over it.   I asked my wife "what about skiing?" and she came back with - we can be there by noon and our son will go to the cousins after paintball.  So I am still stoked.  Then we find out that Wildcat will be open.  Even more stoke!  The next morning we get a call and find out there is no after paintball plan option so we were going to have to pick him up by 4.  Now skiing was out and I was depressed, literally sadden by that fact.

Here is the kicker.  Later Sunday night I was showing my son some opening day video from Wildcat and my son asks "Why didn't we go?".  I then told him that his Mom said that you wanted to go paintball.  He then said "She asked about paintball, but never asked about skiing!  I would have gone skiing!".  Dohhhhh!   

Moral of the story - lay all the options out there!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2014)

For the second year in a row, I forgot to throw poles in my car for my first day out on the hill for the season.

This time, I was forced to buy a pair because the rental shop wasn't open.  Last year Killington just let me use a pair for free.

Worked in my favor though.  Only $25 and I like them better than the other two sets I own.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 12, 2014)

Driving three hours to Killington and finding out I left my jacket at home.  DOH.  Found out Killington actually rents jackets!


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> For the second year in a row, I forgot to throw poles in my car for my first day out on the hill for the season.
> 
> This time, I was forced to buy a pair because the rental shop wasn't open.  Last year Killington just let me use a pair for free.
> 
> Worked in my favor though.  Only $25 and I like them better than the other two sets I own.



I would have skied without them!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2014)

Not happening.  I hate skiing without poles.  Plus $25 for a set of decent poles is a steal


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 12, 2014)

As a kid, went off trail to pee and sank really deeply into the snow.  Didn't notice that I had some snow get inside the top part of my boot. At the end of the day I got the boots off and my shins slowly thawed, had bad and very painful frostbite on both.

More recently very near the end of the season I left my board on the rack and KBL at the end of the day, forgot about it and drove home.  Contacted guest services after I got home and realized it was missing and they checked, but there wasn't anything on the rack.  I really liked the board, so bought another of the same thing.  Then about a few weeks later after they were closed for the season got a call from guest services saying that the board was found.  Ended up doing a non-skiing round trip just to pick it up.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 12, 2014)

That time I tried to follow my GF down the K-12


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 12, 2014)

When I was in college was ripping the bumps on Millers Mile at Ascutney on my primo Rossi SM GS boards hit a rock and did a major face plant.  Eventually got up found about 6 inches of edge missing and the corisponding P-tex.  It was later in the afternoon so I decided that it was enough and while still seeing double loaded the boards into the bag and onto the back of my VW Bug.  Got home and found no skis.  Forgot to close the rack.  Called no one turned them in.  Somebody probably thought they got a sweet pair of skis until they looked at the bottoms.


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm sure most of the people here have had this happen to them.

I was known among one group of friends as an expert on the trails (as in I know the trail maps really well and can show off my favorite cruising runs) at a couple of different mountains.  One day I was asked to show a larger group of intermediate skiers around and ended up getting everyone stuck on a very treacherously icy slope.  I had lapped the trails in the morning but the trail was all scraped off and frozen solid by 2 pm.  Just the view from the top of the trail freaked a few people out in the group.  

There was 4-5 falls, at least one person crying, and a group full of tired angry people by the time we navigated down the slope.  It took at least 45 minutes to get down to the base.

Anyhow, now I make sure to never push anyone's limit when skiing with a group.  Also, its a good idea to stay up hill from your least aggressive skier so you can ski down to them and give encouragement if needed.  Walking back up the hill to help a friend avoid giant patches of ice sucks.

Edit:  I forgot the best part!  A kindly ski instructor took a giant group picture at the top of the lift on this run and everyone is all smiles.  It was a cool and crisp day with nice visibility and everyone was stoked.  I also have a picture of the group at the bottom and its funny how exhausted everyone looks.  We called it a day then and I bought a few rounds at a local bar.


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Not happening.  I hate skiing without poles.  Plus $25 for a set of decent poles is a steal



True


----------



## ceo (Nov 13, 2014)

About 15 years ago, I'm at Stowe for an annual gathering of the SKIVT-L mailing list, and one of the longstanding traditions of this shindig (and by "longstanding" I might mean "someone came up with the idea the previous year") was the Mass Poach Of A Closed Trail. So the lot of us ducked the rope across Chin Clip. This is where we learn that sometimes they close trails for a really good reason, in this case that being that the trail was icy frozen-solid moguls from top to bottom. We somehow managed to scrape and flail our way down this unskiable mess without anyone getting hurt, though afterwards someone remarked on the list that they'd seen me ski parts of it really well and that was inspiring, to which I replied "I can only conclude that you must have taken some of those icy frozen moguls upside the head."


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 13, 2014)

I was skiing at Sunday River with one of my friends, who brought along one of his friends that I didn't know very well, but I had always thought of as being kind of cocky. Well he challenged us to a race from the top of the Quantum Leap triple to the bottom of Quantum Leap. We were on the triple, and he was positioning himself to get off of the lift as fast as possible. 
We were a couple of feet from the top terminal when we tried the launch himself from the chair to the unloading area so that he could get a head start.

Only problem was that when he tried to push off of the lift, it swung back slightly, causing him to hit the lip of the unloading area, slide back, and fall into the safety net!! They stopped the lift right after we got off while he flailed around like a swordfish caught in a net. We were practically holding our sides from laughing so hard. He finally kicked off his skis and was able to crawl out, but not before we skied to the bottom to be declared the winner


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

I get the award for last week.   Didn't realize I'd left my ski bag at home until I was 50 miles down the road.  Went back and got it.  Lost precious time on the slopes.  But hell, I wasn't going to miss a day of skiing.

How did I forget it?   I left the bag in the dark living room.  At 5 AM, out of sight, out of mind.

Wouldn't leave them in the car overnight.  I want my boots warm and toasty.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 5, 2015)

I broke out the GoPro at Berkshire East on Monday to try and get some good shots since I never take pictures.  I was filming my FWB when she rode off the side of a feature that just dropped straight down like 2-3 feet.  She fell and I was laughing so hard at her that I did the same thing.  At least I got it all on video.


----------



## billski (Mar 5, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I broke out the GoPro at Berkshire East on Monday to try and get some good shots since I never take pictures.  I was filming my FWB when she rode off the side of a feature that just dropped straight down like 2-3 feet.  She fell and I was laughing so hard at her that I did the same thing.  At least I got it all on video.



YES!   I love pictures of the sky , clouds, trees, closeup snow and bloody noses.  When can we see it!


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 5, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I broke out the GoPro at Berkshire East on Monday to try and get some good shots since I never take pictures.  I was filming my FWB when she rode off the side of a feature that just dropped straight down like 2-3 feet.  She fell and I was laughing so hard at her that I did the same thing.  At least I got it all on video.



Sounds like a surefire what to lose those benefits...


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 5, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Sounds like a surefire what to lose those benefits...



Nah, she was laughing too.  She has a good sense of humor about that stuff.  I'll try to post a clip but I have to find my adapter cable first.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 5, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> I broke out the GoPro at Berkshire East on Monday to try and get some good shots since I never take pictures.  I was filming my FWB when she rode off the side of a feature that just dropped straight down like 2-3 feet.  She fell and I was laughing so hard at her that I did the same thing.  At least I got it all on video.





billski said:


> YES!   I love pictures of the sky , clouds, trees, closeup snow and bloody noses.  When can we see it!



Yes! We wanna see!!


----------

